# Algea Scraper



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I just bought one of those magnetic algea scraper. One side has velcro on it, the other has a velvet side. Which side is to go on the inside. I figured the velcro for better scraping capabilities.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

i do believe that one side is suppose to have a handle shape to it?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> i do believe that one side is suppose to have a handle shape to it?


 he ment a two sided head


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

velvet on the outside


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

if your has little hole on one end of each side, I highly recomend them being tied together with fishing string. It would give you a chance to catch the one in tank if if ever fell off (lilke going into corners)


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

velcro inside. soft outside, hard inside. do you have an acrylic tank? if so make sure its apporved or u will get scratches.

look for something called, mag float, it is very good and strong magnetic, it floats if it does become detached, so no string nessesary, they are more expensive but defintley worth the money.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanx guys! I have a glass 55g. And the mag I got is mag-float and it works great. I figured the velcro is on the inside. Thanx for the help!


----------

